
Booted Up in 1993, This Server Has Been in Continuous Operation Ever Since - huhtenberg
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3162416/data-center/booted-up-in-1993-this-server-still-runs-but-not-for-much-longer.html
======
coreyp_1
It would have been nice if they had given some of the technical specs of the
system. After all, it is an article in "computer" world.

~~~
eps
From /r/sysadmin discussion earlier today:

 _Stratus servers are nuts; got to rip an old one up a long time ago, it had
individual batteries backing each hard drive, dual mumble kilowatt main PSUs,
etc, etc. all in support of a set of Motorola 68020 cpus and 128mb RAM in 1990
or so._

[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5qo1rs/booted_up_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5qo1rs/booted_up_in_1993_this_server_still_runs_but_not/)

